# How to setup 222K using just one TV



## clubjuice (Mar 20, 2013)

Hi to everyone,

I have a 1.8m dish and a 222k receiver. I want to set it up using just one TV. I connected it using the triplexer that comes with it and it did not work and I also connected it running 2 RG6 from dish to receiver. In both cases when I turn the receiver on it goes to #3 setup out of 7 and after about 10 minutes it gives me a switch installation error. What is the correct way to connect this up and what may be causing the error?

Thanks for any assistance.


----------



## boba (May 23, 2003)

clubjuice said:


> Hi to everyone,
> 
> I have a 1.8m dish and a 222k receiver. I want to set it up using just one TV. I connected it using the triplexer that comes with it and it did not work and I also connected it running 2 RG6 from dish to receiver. In both cases when I turn the receiver on it goes to #3 setup out of 7 and after about 10 minutes it gives me a switch installation error. What is the correct way to connect this up and what may be causing the error?
> 
> Thanks for any assistance.


What are you using for a LNB? Why a 1.8 dish are you trying for 110/119/129 off that dish?


----------



## Mike.H_DISHNetwork (Feb 1, 2011)

clubjuice said:


> Hi to everyone,
> 
> I have a 1.8m dish and a 222k receiver. I want to set it up using just one TV. I connected it using the triplexer that comes with it and it did not work and I also connected it running 2 RG6 from dish to receiver. In both cases when I turn the receiver on it goes to #3 setup out of 7 and after about 10 minutes it gives me a switch installation error. What is the correct way to connect this up and what may be causing the error?
> 
> Thanks for any assistance.


What error message are you getting? There should be a 3 digit number on the top right of the message.


----------



## clubjuice (Mar 20, 2013)

Mike.H_DISHNetwork said:


> What error message are you getting? There should be a 3 digit number on the top right of the message.


There is not an error code just the error message. My only reason for using this dish because it was given to me from a friend. He had Directv service and the LNB is the same one he was using for that service.

12.2-12.7 GHz output
950-1450 MHz Conversion


----------



## clubjuice (Mar 20, 2013)

clubjuice said:


> There is not an error code just the error message. My only reason for using this dish because it was given to me from a friend. He had Directv service and the LNB is the same one he was using for that service.
> 
> 12.2-12.7 GHz output
> 950-1450 MHz Conversion


The Message error is:

"switch installation error" without any 3 digit code


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

clubjuice said:


> There is not an error code just the error message. My only reason for using this dish because it was given to me from a friend. He had Directv service and the LNB is the same one he was using for that service.
> 
> 12.2-12.7 GHz output
> 950-1450 MHz Conversion


wrong LNBF !

find on eBay three(two) dish's LNBF with DP logo, you'll need custom LNBF holder as your reflector is big and focal points far from it, so distance between LNBF will be wider (no standard 3xLNBF block from dish would works for your setup)
combine three(two) outputs thru DPP44 switch, then one cable to the triplexor and 222 IRD

two LNBF for 119/110 or 119/129(HD) sats
three: 119/110/129(HD)


----------



## clubjuice (Mar 20, 2013)

P Smith said:


> wrong LNBF !
> 
> find on eBay three(two) dish's LNBF with DP logo, you'll need custom LNBF holder as your reflector is big and focal points far from it, so distance between LNBF will be wider (no standard 3xLNBF block from dish would works for your setup)
> combine three(two) outputs thru DPP44 switch, then one cable to the triplexor and 222 IRD
> ...


Thanks for your assistance. I will purchase a new dish (1000.2w) and a new LNBF. That seems much easier to do.

Regards


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

that is simple and easy ...

IMO, I'd like big dishes. If I would have 1.8m (it will give a best signal and shorter outage of signal during many Florida's storms and rainy days) I would make custom holder in a couple hours !


----------



## clubjuice (Mar 20, 2013)

P Smith said:


> that is simple and easy ...
> 
> IMO, I'd like big dishes. If I would have 1.8m (it will give a best signal and shorter outage of signal during many Florida's storms and rainy days) I would make custom holder in a couple hours !


Hello P Smith,
I like your idea. I got my 1000.2w and is working fine but I think I wanna try using my 1.8m like you suggested. Can you supply any information on how to build a custom holder for 119, 110 and 129?

Thanks


----------

